# Salmon Creek Big Bud



## pimpdaddycoolz (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone know anything about it? besides the fact that its Big Bud? :hubba: hahaha


----------



## tesla (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds to me its big bud, grown near Salmon creek.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 21, 2008)

Correct 

Im growing big bud along a river side, so I have river side big bud.

Im wearing black jeans, so its black jeans big bud.

I have a blue coat on, so I have blue coat big bud.

Need I go on?

Its big bud crosses, google it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 21, 2008)

Isn't salmon river in Upstate NY? One fine place to do some trout and salmon fishing.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Dec 21, 2008)

hahaha i was just figuring it was a big bud cross... ya know, with something else. But thanks guys! eaither way, its a Beautiful plant! i just picked two up yesterday!


----------



## SmokeSalmon (Feb 7, 2009)

I've grown up on Salmon Creek, it has morphed a bit over time, and there are certainly hybrids of it, with varying potencies..but I can safely say I've never smoked any Salmon Creek that didn't get me stoned off my ***. Most disinguishable taste and smell of any strain, also. Chunky buds, neon green in color, fatty neon orange hairs, and topped off with a generous dusting of THC, coupled with an unforgettable sharp skunky/piney smell..not the best bud I've ever had but in my top 5 for all around favorite. You're a lucky guy to be able to own plants of it, although you've probably already enjoyed it by now.


----------

